
Google Adds App Store for Analytics - jaybol
http://mashable.com/2010/05/04/google-adds-app-store-for-analytics/
======
endlessvoid94
Is it just me, or is this really difficult to understand? What exactly is
this? I saw hourly stats from analytics, which is cool, and I saw some in
depth stuff concerning AdWords campaigns from within Analytics.

None of these things has anything to do with an "app store". Does this have
something to do with Android?

~~~
jolie
You could always read the post, ya know.

